# Lavarropa no comienza el ciclo de lavado



## joan quiroz (Mar 24, 2013)

Un lavarropa automatico Longvie, modelo L4613, carga el agua y cuando tiene que iniciar el lavado hace saltar la termica de la luz. Que problema ouede presentar??? pensando que era el programador, se cambio el mismo y el problema continua. Se provo el lavado directamente y funciona


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 24, 2013)

Probá de desconectar la resistencia que calienta el agua (si la lleva . . . )


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 25, 2013)

revisa el motor tambien¡¡
aunque también puede ser un triac en corto en la placa controladora


----------



## aquileslor (Mar 25, 2013)

Cuando decís que se cambió el programador ¿Cambiaste la placa entera o el micro? Porque si cambiaste todo y no funciona, pero solo, el motor funciona, debe haber un cortocircuito en el cablerío o en algún switch.


----------



## CHOWELL (May 23, 2013)

en mi opinion el motor eta cruzado hay que reviasr el amperaje y esto nos da una idea mas clara si es arriba de 18 a 25 amp. es que el motor eta en corto


----------

